# Use Intel Leopard Install Disc on PPC iMac?



## generdude (Oct 28, 2008)

My G5 iMac PPC hard drive needs to be replaced. It came with Tiger. I have the Leopard Install Disc that came with my other new Intel iMac. Can I install that Leopard onto the new internal hard drive on my PPC iMac?


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately you can not, the system has an entire different architecture to work with intel machines. You can buy the universal generic copy of Mac OS X 10.5 from Apple for around $129 and possibly cheeper from eBay or Amazon, but make sure its the universal copy and that it didn't come with a computer, because 10.5 never came with any PPC computers.


----------



## generdude (Oct 28, 2008)

I looked at the pdf on the dvd and it says requirements include intel and ppc g4, 10.4 or higher, so I guess I'm good to go.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2008)

The Mac OS X install disks that come with a specific model of a Mac are made specifically for that model. So the ones that come with a MacBook Pro Early 2008 will install only not on the same architecture Macs but also only on MacBook Pro Early 2008 models.
So your install disk that came with the Intel iMac will install on that model of Intel iMac.

The _retail_ version is a different story. That will install either on PPC or Intel _any_ version of Mac that meets the system requirements.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 28, 2008)

generdude said:


> I looked at the pdf on the dvd and it says requirements include intel and ppc g4, 10.4 or higher, so I guess I'm good to go.



You are always free to try.












--J.D.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 29, 2008)

Doctor X said:


> You are always free to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap!


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 29, 2008)

This one I wanted to use from the _Macworld_ "Total Tiger" issue . . . but I forgot to update my HP drivers after going to 10.5! 

--J.D.


----------



## generdude (Nov 1, 2008)

Getting back to the Tiger to Leopard question, the Intel iMac came with Tiger installed and a Leopard DVD upgrade. So I installed Tiger first then used the DVD to install the Leopard upgrade. I now have 10.5.5 on my G5 iMac and everything seems fine.


----------



## Lance666 (Jan 24, 2014)

The upgrade DVD is not the original full OS install DVD, so it is like a retail disc, has dual-architecture, is not computer-specific.

 If you had a grey restore DVD that is labeled with the computer series it was meant to restore, that cannot be used for another computer series.


----------



## jbarley (Jan 24, 2014)

Lance666 said:


> The upgrade DVD is not the original full OS install DVD, so it is like a retail disc, has dual-architecture, is not computer-specific.
> 
> If you had a grey restore DVD that is labeled with the computer series it was meant to restore, that cannot be used for another computer series.


congratulations
you just supplied a reply to a thread that's been idle for 6 years.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 25, 2014)




----------

